# Someone give me $800. I need this fish :)



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Right now, I want 2 of these.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what are they? looks like a type of clown


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's right; they are common clowns which have been bred into these freaks called "snowflake" clowns. 
I didn't think they still cost anywhere near that much anymore.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy smokes. Those are... wow.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I prefer the black perculas but those would be tight if they were completely white.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think they look terrible...wouldn't pay a nickel for one..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> That's right; they are common clowns which have been bred into these freaks called "snowflake" clowns.
> I didn't think they still cost anywhere near that much anymore.


These are not the snowflake ones. The snowflakes, you can still see the lines on them. These are the Platinum Perculas, and they cost $399 a piece.

http://www.oceangalleryii.com/livestock/product_info.php?products_id=1451

Oh and loha, they look better as adults. Their fins get more solid black. The picture is of the juvis (how you get them when you order them)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they look like they have michael jackson desease..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> they look like they have michael jackson desease..


Haha I can see that


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Platinums are also A. percula not A. ocellaris... http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=75382
a little bit better price for you bmlbytes... plus backed by a 14 day guarentee.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, okay then, Platinums.
Yes, solid white would look pretty cool.
I also prefer the black ones.

You know what's funny? Back when I worked on a clownfish farm, we always culled these things as defective rejects. We never would have guessed that they'd ever be considered so valuable.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> You know what's funny? Back when I worked on a clownfish farm, we always culled these things as defective rejects. We never would have guessed that they'd ever be considered so valuable.


Ah man. Hind sight is always clearer 

I don't know, I prefer the natural clown look. Those orange and white stripes are just too cute.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> You know what's funny? Back when I worked on a clownfish farm, we always culled these things as defective rejects. We never would have guessed that they'd ever be considered so valuable.


HAHA isn't that what everyone is looking for? A fish that doesn't look like everyone else's? You worked on a clownfish farm? Did all you guys farm were clownfish, or did you do other fish as well?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

They look like ghosts quite an expensive fish. TOS where did you work at a clownfish farm that sounds like an awesome job!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It was a place called Aqualife Research, down in the Bahamas. We did a few gobies and tried to do basslets, ( back before anyone knew how to do basslets ) but mostly we did clownfish of 6-8 species at any given time. P.ocellaris was the main bread & butter fish that paid the bills.
It really wasn't all that much fun, to be honest. It was blistering hot all the time, and the excruciating boredom was punctuated only by grueling hard labor. Also, tiny caribbean islands are very fun to visit, but you really wouldn't wanna live there, something I figured out in about a week. Given a choice and a chance, I'd much rather work at ORA than at C-Quest for that sole reason.


----------

